# cabin noise, particularly Firewall



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

how do you guys cover your firewall with MLV? i was just reading thread about using different tires to cut down on noise, made me think about quieting the noise form the engine bay. do i have to remove the whole dash? or can i get away with placing the MLV INSIDE the engine bay? any and all input would be greatly appreciated. thanks guys!


----------

